# MMS connectivity wakelock



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

So here's whats up.

I have poor signal at school 0 bars 70% of the time 1 rarely, so i keep data off and wifi on at school hours, but we all know mms dont download via wifi with verizon so i turned off the "auto-retrieve mms" box in my stock messaging app. Today i got an mms from my friend and checking battstat pro i saw that MMS connectivity kept my phone awake for 52 minutes!

This means it was trying to retrieve the mms automatically for over 50 minutes even though i have the box unchecked. Is there any way to prevent this?


----------



## madziox (Apr 9, 2012)

Same issue here. I'm using AOKP b31 with Franco r130. I use AOKP's power saver to turn off data and wifi when screen turns off. I noticed that I received a MMS (almost 50 min before opening screen) to discover that during that time MMS Connectivity partial wakelock was around 50 min. I turned off auto retrieve and had my gf send an MMS and waited 30 min before turning screen on to hit the download button and checked that an extra 30 min was added to the partial wakelock. Anyone have suggesstions/thoughts about this? Perhaps I should have done a reboot after unchecking auto-retrieve? I'll try this out and see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## darrin976 (May 1, 2012)

Any other information on this topic? I too have this problem and read in an Android forum that it happens when you are using the ROMs power saver feature that disables mobile data and you receive a picture message. I went from 77% to 15% in a matter of a couple of hours.

Here is the post I was referring to:

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23558


----------



## malibu_23 (Jul 27, 2012)

this friggin sux! any new fixes?
ive tried blocking mms from the internet with droid wall, and it still doesnt stop the mms connectivity from starting.
i keep my 3g turned off while not in use, so if a get a mms, it doesnt matter
alos even if i clock the messages the process doesn't stop unless i actually download or delete the mms. WTF?!


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

I have unchecked auto retrieve on mine as I've gone all day not realizing I had an MMS message. I don't have any issues with it usually just sits there til I press download. Maybe clear data uncheck it and reboot pretty much my only suggestions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

